# Dog Stud



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knows what the typical arrangements are when someone wants to use your dog for a stud? I have heard that some pay a stud fee, and then some get the pick of the litter? If anyone has any experience please fill me in. I have been contacted to use my male brittany for a stud.
Cory


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Do you want a pup out of the breeding? If not then money..... I would also only charge if the bitch has the pups. At least 2 live pups.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

I usually charge a breed fee of somewhere around what the owner would get out of one of the puppies. Ususally charged upfront then if the dog doesnt catch or there is only one puppy they can bring her back the next time she comes in. I do it that way because then I dont have to keep track of when she is do and track down money if everythign goes well.


----------



## springbowhunt (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is how it has usually worked for me:
-$100 deposit (non refundable)
-$400 more at registration of the litter, or birth
-You can bring your DAM to get bred as many times as a person wants for that fee.

If the DAM does not get pregnant, they can do it again, and just pay the $400 if it works the next time.


----------

